# PC Games 8/13 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory The Elder Scrolls Online und Top-Vollversion Anno 1701



## Petra_Froehlich (26. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 8/13 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory The Elder Scrolls Online und Top-Vollversion Anno 1701* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 8/13 mit Exklusiv-Titelstory The Elder Scrolls Online und Top-Vollversion Anno 1701


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2013)

Freu mich schon auf das Heft und hoffe, dass es morgen in meinem Briefkasten sein wird. Mit Anno 1701 habt ihr auch eine gute Vollversion dabei. 
Übrigens gefällt mir das Titelblatt mittlerweile immer besser. Da ist nicht mehr so viel Text drauf und es wirkt nicht mehr so überfüllt, wie es früher immer war. 
Weniger ist eben oft mehr


----------



## morpheus712 (26. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja mal scheisse, in der letzten PC-Games stand, dass in der Ausgabe 8/13 Supreme Commander 2 als Vollversion dabei ist. Naja kann man halt nix machen wenn Ihr euch spontan dann doch ändert  .


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Juli 2013)

Gibts eigentlich einen Grund, warum die Vollversion nun eine andere ist?
Aber egal Anno ist einfach klasse!


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2013)

also mich freut Anno jetzt doch mehr als Supreme Commander 2
und wenn ich jetzt raten müsste, es könnte evtl. damit zusammenhängen das es halt vor kurzem beim Steamsale war und es nicht sooo ziehen könnte


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Juli 2013)

morpheus712 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal scheisse, in der letzten PC-Games stand, dass in der Ausgabe 8/13 Supreme Commander 2 als Vollversion dabei ist. Naja kann man halt nix machen wenn Ihr euch spontan dann doch ändert  .


 


TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Grund, warum die Vollversion nun eine andere ist?
> Aber egal Anno ist einfach klasse!


 
Hat soweit ich weiß mit den Verträgen zu tun, die besagen, dass wir die eine Vollversion bis zu dem und dem Datum auf die DVD packen müssen. Aber keine Sorge, Supreme Commander 2 folgt dann einfach nächste Ausgabe


----------



## Shadoweagle (29. Juli 2013)

Und wann gibt es das DVD-Cover???


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

Hm.....

PC Games - ESO 
Gamestar - Wasteland 2

Warum sagt mir mein Bauch, dass ich (diesen Monat) das falsche Abo habe???? 

Es ist schon lustig, wenn man der Frage nachgeht, ob ESO sich wie Skyrim anfühlt. Das heißt, im Prinzip sprechen wir von einem Spiel, das die Kritikpunkte an Skyrim (durch seine Natur als MMO) in keinster Weise addressieren kann und gleichzeitig noch darum kämpfen muss, wenigstens die Stärken zu erreichen??? Da kann man ja gleich bei Skyrim bleiben..... 

Das "Bethesda Rollenspiel" auf dem Cover ist übrigens auch im höchsten Maße irreführend. Klar ist Bethesa der Publisher aber viele Leute machen zwischen Bethsoft (dem Entwickler) und Bethesa (dem Publisher) keinen Unterschied. Und es sollte schon klar herauskommen, dass ESO "nur" von Bethesda gepublisht wird, während das Spiel von einem neuen Entwicklerstudio erstellt wird....wenn ihr von Battlefield sprecht, sagt ihr ja auch, dass es ein DICE Spiel ist und icht ein EA Spiel.....


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2013)

Hät ich Anno 1701 nicht schon würde ich mir nach langer langer Zeit das Heft mal wieder kaufen. Top Voll Version diesmal.


----------



## Bast3l (30. Juli 2013)

mal ne frage zu anno 1701 an die die es schon besitzen .. funktioniert es jetzt reibungslos multiplayerspiele zu speichern??


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2013)

Bast3l schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu anno 1701 an die die es schon besitzen .. funktioniert es jetzt reibungslos multiplayerspiele zu speichern??


 
Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, dann steht im Heft, dass der MP gar nicht mehr geht, weil die Server schon runtergefahren wurden.


----------



## warrumska (31. Juli 2013)

so ....gekauft


----------



## byaliar (1. August 2013)

Anno 1701 mit oder Ohne addon?


----------



## Bast3l (2. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, dann steht im Heft, dass der MP gar nicht mehr geht, weil die Server schon runtergefahren wurden.


 
wut wut oO auch kein lan?


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

warum wollt ihr das so gerne als MP spielen (von LAN abgesehen), grad bei so Spielen bau ich gerne ausgiebig alleine vor mich hin. Heute installier ich mir auf jeden Fall Anno1701 aus der PCG, die Anleitung dazu in der Extended ist echt verlockend, werd mich danach richten. 
Aber bei so einem Game hab ich gerne meine Ruhe und möcht tun und lassen wie ich will, ohne das ich befürchten muss, das in den nächsten Minuten bereits ein Überfall drohen könnte.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

so, ich hab's jetzt mal installiert und mir das mit Multiplayer angesehen, angeboten wird echt alles, ich musste beim Installieren auch eigens dafür meine Firewall konfigurieren.
Hab' das Spiel jetzt gestartet und es ist alles da... Internet, lokales Netzwerk und Direktverbindung, dazu auch eine Updatemöglichkeit. Fürs Internet muss man sich einen Account anlegen, hab das jetzt aber nicht alles gemacht, auf jeden Fall ist das alles im PCG-Spiel integriert


----------



## Bast3l (2. August 2013)

jo habs jetzt einfach mal gekauft :3

solange das lan funzt passt ja alles ;D

grüsse & schönes we allen


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. August 2013)

Ich kaufs mir morgen als Magazin-Version. Anno 1701 habe ich bereits seit langem in der Königsedition. An Supcom 2 wär ich aber interessiert, das fehlt mir noch. 

Von den Inhalten her bin ich gespannt ob es sich lohnt Dragon Commander zu kaufen. TESO und FFXIV interesieren mich dagegen weniger.


----------



## Cityboy (3. August 2013)

Ich kaufe mir die Häfte schon seit anbegin der Zeit :p .. und muss sagen das ich des öffteren immer pech habe, da die DvD´s im laufwerk nicht erkant werden und der explorer immer abstürzt. Bin aber zu faul das zu reklamieren ... weil dann müsste ich jede 3 ausgabe ne Reklamation beanstanden. Naja.. was solls... kein Anno halt.. vielleicht kaufe ich mir noch ne ausgabe oder gucke ob von meinen Bekannten jemand eine Funktionierende DVD besitzt ... *unschön sowas...*


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir die Häfte schon seit anbegin der Zeit :p .. und muss sagen das ich des öffteren immer pech habe, da die DvD´s im laufwerk nicht erkant werden und der explorer immer abstürzt. Bin aber zu faul das zu reklamieren ... weil dann müsste ich jede 3 ausgabe ne Reklamation beanstanden. Naja.. was solls... kein Anno halt.. vielleicht kaufe ich mir noch ne ausgabe oder gucke ob von meinen Bekannten jemand eine Funktionierende DVD besitzt ... *unschön sowas...*


 
Haste denn ein sanftes Tuch, mit dem du DVDs ein wenig säubern kannst? Manchmal reicht es, die DVD nur ein wenig zu säubern und es läuft. Es darf halt nichts sein, was irgendwie für Kratzer sorgt.
Und das Reklamieren ist ja keine große Sache, einfach eine Mail an den lieben Rossi und du bekommst eine Ersatz-DVD geschickt.


----------



## Cityboy (3. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Haste denn ein sanftes Tuch, mit dem du DVDs ein wenig säubern kannst? Manchmal reicht es, die DVD nur ein wenig zu säubern und es läuft. Es darf halt nichts sein, was irgendwie für Kratzer sorgt.
> Und das Reklamieren ist ja keine große Sache, einfach eine Mail an den lieben Rossi und du bekommst eine Ersatz-DVD geschickt.


Jap, soweit war ich auch schon .. sobald ich aber die DVD ins laufwerk kuschle... ist feierabend, da krieg ich nichtmal Arbeitsplatz auf.. erst wenn die DVD raus ist geht wieder alles.  .. ist schon das 5-6 mal das das passiert ist ... *grummel* in den letzten 1,5 Jahren wohlgemerkt
 also jede 3 Ausgabe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Jap, soweit war ich auch schon .. sobald ich aber die DVD ins laufwerk kuschle... ist feierabend, da krieg ich nichtmal Arbeitsplatz auf.. erst wenn die DVD raus ist geht wieder alles.  .. ist schon das 5-6 mal das das passiert ist ... *grummel* in den letzten 1,5 Jahren wohlgemerkt
> also jede 3 Ausgabe.


 
Ach so, das ist echt schade und ärgerlich. Ich hatte Probleme immer bei den alten DVDs, als es noch beidseitig war, da hat mein Laufwerk auch immer geröhrt wie ein Elch zur Brunftzeit. Mit den neuen ist es jetzt etwas besser geworden. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man mit den DVDs der Spielemagazine mehr Probleme insgesamt hat, als mit normalen Spiele-DVDs.


----------



## Cityboy (3. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ach so, das ist echt schade und ärgerlich. Ich hatte Probleme immer bei den alten DVDs, als es noch beidseitig war, da hat mein Laufwerk auch immer geröhrt wie ein Elch zur Brunftzeit. Mit den neuen ist es jetzt etwas besser geworden. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man mit den DVDs der Spielemagazine mehr Probleme insgesamt hat, als mit normalen Spiele-DVDs.


Ja, bin auch etwas überfragt in der hinsicht. Anscheinend beim DvD pressen entsehen fehlerhafte Kopien. Und wir haben pecht und kaufen die Katze im Sack  Naja halb so wild .. Das Heft ist ja unbeschädigt und ließbar.. auch wenn ab Seite 30 - 36 Jemand (Redaktion) Anzeigen zu Xcom Buru Buru reingekleistet hat und dann mit schwarzen filltifft wieder durchgekritzelt.. sieht sch....äbig aus.. ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch etwas überfragt in der hinsicht. Anscheinend beim DvD pressen entsehen fehlerhafte Kopien. Und wir haben pecht und kaufen die Katze im Sack  Naja halb so wild .. Das Heft ist ja unbeschädigt und ließbar.. auch wenn ab Seite 30 - 36 Jemand (Redaktion) Anzeigen zu Xcom Buru Buru reingekleistet hat und dann mit schwarzen filltifft wieder durchgekritzelt.. sieht sch....äbig aus.. ist das bei dir auch so?


 
Ja, ich dachte im ersten Moment auch, dass das ein Druckfehler sei. Es ist aber wohl Absicht und anscheinend eine neue Form der Werbung. Wenn auch irgendwie komisch


----------



## Monalye (3. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, ich dachte im ersten Moment auch, dass das ein Druckfehler sei. Es ist aber wohl Absicht und anscheinend eine neue Form der Werbung. Wenn auch irgendwie komisch



Ach Werbung ist das?? Ich hab' total gerätselt, in welchem Zusammenhang ich das sehen soll, zu den Beiträgen die es betrifft, ich dachte, es sei eine bestimmte Klassifizierung dieser Vorschauen. Also mit mir hätten die in dem Fall kein Geld gemacht, ich hab' das echt nicht als Werbung erkannt, erst jetzt, nach dem Hinweis von euch und als ich deshalb beim Nachguggen auf Seite 37 die Ganzseitenwerbung gesehen hab' *blondschau*


----------



## MarcBrehme (3. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab' das Spiel jetzt gestartet und es ist alles da... Internet, lokales Netzwerk und Direktverbindung, dazu auch eine Updatemöglichkeit. Fürs Internet muss man sich einen Account anlegen, hab das jetzt aber nicht alles gemacht, auf jeden Fall ist das alles im PCG-Spiel integriert


... aber es funktioniert nicht mehr - wie ich auch im DVD-Inhalt/Promo geschrieben habe. Der dem Spiel zugrunde legende Gamespy-Service bzw. deren Server für Anno 1701 wurde mittlerweile abgeschaltet. Du wirst nach der Anmeldung mit deinem Gamespy-Accout einen entsprechende (Fehler)Meldung erhalten.
Wie ich ebenfalls auf der Vollversions-Promo-Seite geschrieben habe, existiert zwar ein Workaround auf einer Fan-Seite für den lokalen Mehrspielermodus, für den wir aber keine Gewähr übernehmen können. Ist nämlich nicht ohne gewisse technische Kenntnisse einzurichten. Es muss u. a. nämlich ein VPN-Server erstellt werden...


----------



## Monalye (3. August 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> ... aber es funktioniert nicht mehr - wie ich auch im DVD-Inhalt/Promo geschrieben habe. Der dem Spiel zugrunde legende Gamespy-Service bzw. deren Server für Anno 1701 wurde mittlerweile abgeschaltet. Du wirst nach der Anmeldung mit deinem Gamespy-Accout einen entsprechende (Fehler)Meldung erhalten.
> Wie ich ebenfalls auf der Vollversions-Promo-Seite geschrieben habe, existiert zwar ein Workaround auf einer Fan-Seite für den lokalen Mehrspielermodus, für den wir aber keine Gewähr übernehmen können. Ist nämlich nicht ohne gewisse technische Kenntnisse einzurichten. Es muss u. a. nämlich ein VPN-Server erstellt werden...



danke für den Hinweiß, ich hab' nach dem Installieren nur gesehen, daß alles da ist. Ich hab' wohl schon weiter vorne gelesen, das die Server nicht mehr aktiv sein sollen, aber das LAN möglich ist, wonach Bast3l gefragt hatte, dachte ich schon.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, ich dachte im ersten Moment auch, dass das ein Druckfehler sei. Es ist aber wohl Absicht und anscheinend eine neue Form der Werbung. Wenn auch irgendwie komisch


 
Die Werbung hat doch alles richtig gemacht. Sie polarisiert und ist in aller Munde  besser kanns eigentlich nicht laufen. Persönlich empfinde ich sie nicht wirklich aufdringlich, es passt einfach zum Stil von The Bureau. Zu hoffen wäre nur noch für große Absatzzahlen, die hat es allemal verdient


----------



## Cityboy (3. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Die Werbung hat doch alles richtig gemacht. Sie polarisiert und ist in aller Munde  besser kanns eigentlich nicht laufen. Persönlich empfinde ich sie nicht wirklich aufdringlich, es passt einfach zum Stil von The Bureau. Zu hoffen wäre nur noch für große Absatzzahlen, die hat es allemal verdient


Das wäre mir an den Seitenrändern angenehmer als miten im Text. Finde das so wie es ist, ziemlich blöd.... Das Spiel selbst scheint ja ganz nett zu sein ... den Test mal abwarten


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. August 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Das wäre mir an den Seitenrändern angenehmer als miten im Text. Finde das so wie es ist, ziemlich blöd.... Das Spiel selbst scheint ja ganz nett zu sein ... den Test mal abwarten


 
Man muss halt bei Werbung heute kreativ sein, gut dem Text schadet es, wenn dort mehrfach geschwärzte Blöcke vorkommen. Doch für diese einmalige Aktion, hoffentlich einmalig, denn sonst hat die PCG-Ausgabe bald nen Adblocker nötig  , emfand ich es als treffend platziert.
Kommt vielleicht auch nur davon, weil ich schon ein spezielles Auge auf The Bureau geworfen hab


----------



## Cityboy (4. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Man muss halt bei Werbung heute kreativ sein, gut dem Text schadet es, wenn dort mehrfach geschwärzte Blöcke vorkommen. Doch für diese einmalige Aktion, hoffentlich einmalig, denn sonst hat die PCG-Ausgabe bald nen Adblocker nötig  , emfand ich es als treffend platziert.
> Kommt vielleicht auch nur davon, weil ich schon ein spezielles Auge auf The Bureau geworfen hab


Früher in der Schule hat mich immer geärgert wenn ich meine Bücher an Klassenkamaraden geliehen hab und diese da ihre Notizen reingeschrieben haben, oder bestimmte Texte unterschtrichen haben ... Ich mag gerne das meine Lese Lektüren immer tadelos sind, keine Eselsecken haben, und sauber sind. Da hats mich natürlich beim Lesen der besagten Seiten frontal erwischt mit dem durchgestrichenem Text :p Versuche mich ja schon zu zügeln


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2013)

naja, aber wenn die Notizen wie in Scheibenweltbüchern schon drin sind, ist das ja auch was anderes


----------



## Cityboy (4. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber wenn die Notizen wie in Scheibenweltbüchern schon drin sind, ist das ja auch was anderes


Scheibenweltbücher? also das musst du mir schon erklären ,,, was sind scheibenweltbücher?  aus der Scheibenwelt oder wie? :p


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2013)

Also Scheibenweltbücher nicht zu kennen lässt sich ganz einfach mit Bildungslücke beschrieben 
hier: Die Farben der Magie: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt: Amazon.de: Terry Pratchett, Andreas Brandhorst: B
Das Licht der Phantasie: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt: Amazon.de: Terry Pratchett, Andreas Brandhorst: B

kaufen
sofort 

DiscWiki


----------



## Cityboy (4. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also Scheibenweltbücher nicht zu kennen lässt sich ganz einfach mit Bildungslücke beschrieben
> hier: Die Farben der Magie: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt: Amazon.de: Terry Pratchett, Andreas Brandhorst: B
> Das Licht der Phantasie: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt: Amazon.de: Terry Pratchett, Andreas Brandhorst: B
> 
> ...


Gabs da nicht ein Advanture mal... Noir oder so? ....war mir jedenfals so .. aber ok .. habs mir notiert.. thanks


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2013)

nja, es gab 3
und die auch in einem Retrovideo hier beleuchtet wurden


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Man muss halt bei Werbung heute kreativ sein, gut dem Text schadet es, wenn dort mehrfach geschwärzte Blöcke vorkommen. Doch für diese einmalige Aktion, hoffentlich einmalig, denn sonst hat die PCG-Ausgabe bald nen Adblocker nötig  , emfand ich es als treffend platziert.
> Kommt vielleicht auch nur davon, weil ich schon ein spezielles Auge auf The Bureau geworfen hab


 
Hast du einen an der Waffel? Sorry, aber das musst ich mal so direkt fragen....


*Als langjähriger Abonnent (über 10 Jahre) halte ich diese aggressive Art der Werbung in einem Heft, das ich KAUFE, für schlicht unverschämt und im Prinzip für ein Unding!* Wenn das noch einmal vorkommt, werde ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, mein Abonnement zu kündigen. Ich hab ja schon viel mitgemacht: immer dünner werdende Hefte, immer mehr dahingeschluderte Tests (manchmal sogar von Leuten, die gar nicht in der Redaktion arbeiten), immer weniger Inhalte. Aber dass jetzt auch noch so aggressive Werbung dazukommt, schlägt dem Fass schon den Boden aus, sorry.* RIP, PC Games.* Vielleicht solltet ihr das Heft lieber gleich ganz einstellen, wenn ihr schon zu solchen Mitteln greifen müsst.......

*Für alle, die die "alte" PC Games nicht kennen, möchte ich mal kurz auflisten, was vor 10 Jahren (anno 2003) noch so alles in einer PC Games Ausgabe zu finden war:*

- mehrseitige Tests für mehrere Spiele
- ausführliche Erklärung wie man zur Endbewertung kommt samt Einzelnoten für Grafik, Sound, Steuerung, Atmosphäre, Spieldesign und MP
- Motivationskurve (die gibts immerhin heute noch)
- "Testcenter": darin wurde das Spiel intensiv mit Konkurrenztiteln verglichen und in den oben genannten Einzelkategorien, die noch weiter aufgeschlüsselt waren, bewertet. So war es einem fast auf den ersten Blick möglich, das Spiel richtig einzuschätzen.
- "Leistungs-Check": für jedes größere getestete Spiel wurden Prozessoren und Grafikkarten in verschiedenen Konfigurationen getestet und minimal und Empfehlungen usw ausgesprochen
- es gab noch Features (ala die 10 besten X) -> kann man heute wohl nur noch online bringen....
- es gab jeden Monat mehrere aktuelle Themen, die besprochen wurden, im Heft 4/2003 z.B. die deutsche Entwicklerszene ala "Made in Germany" und "Die Westwood Story", in der es um die Zukunft des Traditionsunternehmens ging
- die Tests waren in Genres eingeteilt, wobei jedes Genre eine Einleitungsseite hatte, auf der ein einzelnes, schon erschienes Spiel noch mal in die Mangel genommen wurde (Interaktion mit den Lesern, die über Stärken und Schwächen abstimmen konnten und Schulnoten vergeben konnten), oft inklusive Entwicklerinterview
- es gab eine Liste mit allen Spiele-Neuerscheinungen des Monats inkl. Preis
- es gab eine schwarze Liste, in der die "Gurke des Monats" gekürt wurde und alle "schlechten" Spiele auf geführt wurden
- es gab eine umfangreiche Tipps und Tricks Sektion, in der regelmäßig Komplettlösungen zu aktuellen Spielen und andere Tipps zu finden waren, unter anderem auch Hardwaretipps -> das verkauft man bei Computec natürlich heute extra als "Sonderheft", große Klasse....
- es gab noch eine umfangreichere Hardware-Sektion -> dafür muss man heute die PCGH extra kaufen....
- es gab noch eine komplette Doppelseite für die Hardware-Kaufberatung, wo die besten Produkte (Referenzen) der einzelnen Sparten aufgeführt waren -> auch dafür muss man heute die PCGH extra kaufen....


LEIDER hat die "neue" PC Games nichts, aber auch absolut GAR NICHTS, was es früher nicht schon gab, nur noch viel weniger. Da frage ich mich doch langsam wirklich, warum ich dann immer noch denselben (bzw. gestiegenen) Preis bezahle....   



Edit:
Das Special über Grafikengines diesen Monat ist ein Schritt in die  richtige Richtung (also da, wo ihr herkommt), aber dass die Unity-Engine  nicht in einem eigenen Kasten besprochen wurde, halte ich für ein  schweres Versäumnis. Diese Engine ist mit dafür verantwortlich, dass die  Kickstarter- und Indie-Bewegung überhaupt erst so richtig ins Rollen  kam und kommt und ihr steht Branchenkennern zufolge noch eine große  Zukunft bevor. Sie ist vielleicht nicht das non-plus-ultra in Sachen  Grafikqualität, aber sie ist einfach zu bedienen, hat viele Features,  ist günstig und hat einen überragenden Support......


----------



## Bast3l (5. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweiß, ich hab' nach dem Installieren nur gesehen, daß alles da ist. Ich hab' wohl schon weiter vorne gelesen, das die Server nicht mehr aktiv sein sollen, aber das LAN möglich ist, wonach Bast3l gefragt hatte, dachte ich schon.


 
hatte ich auch so verstanden.. naja solange es den workaround gibt werd ichs scho hinbekommen 

kann mir irgendeiner netterweise eine verlinkung zu dem per pm schicken?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ach so, das ist echt schade und ärgerlich. Ich hatte Probleme immer bei den alten DVDs, als es noch beidseitig war, da hat mein Laufwerk auch immer geröhrt wie ein Elch zur Brunftzeit. Mit den neuen ist es jetzt etwas besser geworden. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man mit den DVDs der Spielemagazine mehr Probleme insgesamt hat, als mit normalen Spiele-DVDs.


 Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, der von diesem "DVD-Röhren" betroffen ist.
Bis jetzt laufen alle Magazin-DVDs (ob nun von PCG oder sonstwem) zwar problemlos, aber ab und an macht sich die Rohlingqualität entweder mit einer etwas langen Lesezeit oder eben besagter Lärmbelästigung bemerkbar. Bei Original-Spielen dagegen ausgesprochen selten.


----------



## Monalye (5. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, der von diesem "DVD-Röhren" betroffen ist.
> Bis jetzt laufen alle Magazin-DVDs (ob nun von PCG oder sonstwem) zwar problemlos, aber ab und an macht sich die Rohlingqualität entweder mit einer etwas langen Lesezeit oder eben besagter Lärmbelästigung bemerkbar. Bei Original-Spielen dagegen ausgesprochen selten.



Also da hatte ich bisher echt Glück all die Jahre, noch kein einziges Mal hatte ich irgendwelche Probleme oder bedenkliche Geräusche 
... was ich von Kauf-DVD's leider nicht behaupten  kann  am schlimmsten gings mir mit dem Spiel "Painkiller Ressuraction", keine Chance dafür eine funktionierende DVD zu bekommen. Die erste, die ich gekauft hatte, ging gar nicht installieren, das brach immer mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, das eine Datei nicht gefunden würde, die zweite hat zwar brav alles installiert, aber wenn ich das Spiel starte, kommt nach ein paar Sekunden ein weißer Bildschirm und nix geht mehr... und zwar absolut nix. Erst hab ichs geschafft den Taskmanager zum Laufen zu bekommen, beim nächsten Versuch rührte sich auch der nimma und ich musste den kompletten PC abschalten. Da flog's endgültig von der Platte, ein 3. Mal kauf ich die DVD nicht mehr  Schade ist's halt, weil das der einzige Painkiller-Teil ist, den ich bisher nicht spielen konnte, alle anderen hab ich durch. 

Eine fehlerhafte DVD erwischte ich auch bei Command&Conquer3-Kane Edition


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (5. August 2013)

Hallo und danke fürs Feedback!

Zu den genannten Punkten: Natürlich ist das Heft heute ein anderes als noch vor zehn Jahren, denn so wie sich die Spiele weiterentwickeln, so muss sich auch das Magazin verändern. Die meisten genannten Elemente gibt es auch heute noch, allerdings setzen wir sie gezielter ein. Ein Beispiel ist der "Leistungs-Check": Das war einst ein Standard in vielen Tests, aber zum Teil haben sich die Angaben einfach überlebt. Wenn es technische Besonderheiten gibt, dann gehen wir darauf auch genauer ein (Beispiel Company of Heroes 2 in der 07/13). Das wird bei den nächsten größeren Titeln auch wieder so sein.

Die mehrseitige Liste mit der Referenz-Hardware haben wir nicht mehr im Heft, weil sich in einigen Kategorien über Monate hinweg nicht viel getan hat. Unsere Grafikkarten-Tests fungieren auch immer als Marktübersicht, mit ganz klaren Empfehlungen.

Die Reports und Specials gibt es auch weiterhin, mehr denn je (siehe aktuelle Ausgabe).

Die Genre-Einteilung (war/bin ein großer Fan dieser Idee) hat sich schlichtweg überlebt. Allein der Sport-/Rennspielbereich wird nur alle paar Monate mal bespielt, zumal sich die Genres immer öfter mischen - siehe Driver. Und viele Neuheiten aus dem Indie-Segment lassen sich erst recht nicht sinnvoll einem einzelnen Genre zuordnen.

Die Tipps & Tricks haben wir aus zwei Gründen auf die Extended und auf Sonderhefte ausgelagert: Zum einen nehmen die Lösungen extrem viel Platz in Anspruch - wenn ich ein Spiel nicht spiele, sind diese fünf, zehn, 20 Seiten für mich nutzlos. Zum zweiten sind viele Spiele so umfangreich, dass man mit einer Handvoll Seiten nicht weit kommt. Deshalb ist es aus unserer Sicht sinnvoller, umfangreiche Spiele wie Skyrim oder Battlefield 3 oder Diablo 3 in Sonderausgaben zu behandeln - dann aber eben auch in der gebotenen Ausführlichkeit.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## MarcBrehme (6. August 2013)

Bast3l schrieb:


> hatte ich auch so verstanden.. naja solange es den workaround gibt werd ichs scho hinbekommen
> 
> kann mir irgendeiner netterweise eine verlinkung zu dem per pm schicken?



Bitte, hier der Link zur Anleitung auf annozone.de.
LAN-Modus geht übrigens auch so, falls das nicht deutlich genug rüber kam. Aber Online-Mehrspieler eben nicht - wegen der deaktivierten Gamespy-Server. Siehe oben.


----------



## Bast3l (7. August 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Bitte, hier der Link zur Anleitung auf annozone.de.
> LAN-Modus geht übrigens auch so, falls das nicht deutlich genug rüber kam. Aber Online-Mehrspieler eben nicht - wegen der deaktivierten Gamespy-Server. Siehe oben.


 
besten dank!

grüsse


----------



## byaliar (9. August 2013)

Wieso ist das addon "Der Fluch des Drachen" nicht dabei?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (9. August 2013)

byaliar schrieb:


> Wieso ist das addon "Der Fluch des Drachen" nicht dabei?


 
Aus einem ähnlichen Grund, warum Anno 1404 und Anno 2070 nicht zusätzlich dabei sind: Die DVD würde aus allen Nähten platzen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## byaliar (9. August 2013)

Nimmt doch nee bluray


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nee ist denn diese version kompatible mit der download version bei gamersgate oder gameliebe.
Oder kommt das addon irgendwann auch bei computec an?

Das addon ist ein echtes , Also kein Standalone


----------



## Martinroessler (9. August 2013)

byaliar schrieb:


> Wieso ist das addon "Der Fluch des Drachen" nicht dabei?


Durch Zufall bin ich beim *offiziellen* Koch Media FTP-Server auf das vollständige Addon als Download gestoßen. Es ist eine ca. 631 MB große zip-Datei und wurde scheinbar für die Version Hammerpreis Version 1.04 "publiziert" - die Version läuft aber auch problemlos mit der PCG-Vollversion 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum sie das Addon kostenlos zum Download anbieten.  

Ich _könnte_ den Link posten... die Frage wäre nur, ob ich es _darf_


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2013)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> Durch Zufall bin ich beim *offiziellen* Koch Media FTP-Server auf das vollständige Addon als Download gestoßen.


 
die Domain von denen endet aber nicht auf .ru  
Ich würde es ja lassen, weil es könnte ja auch nur aus versehen freigegeben sein


----------



## Martinroessler (9. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Domain von denen endet aber nicht auf .ru


Ne ... das is schon die offizielle Seite


----------



## byaliar (10. August 2013)

Leider war das die DEmo vom dem Spiel.


----------



## Martinroessler (10. August 2013)

byaliar schrieb:


> Leider war das die DEmo vom dem Spiel.


 Auf was bezieht sich deine Aussage?


----------



## byaliar (11. August 2013)

Google suche
Nur kauf links und die demo


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung wovon du redest, aber auf dem ftp Server von Koch Media liegt ganz öffentlich die Vollversion von Fluch des Drachen rum. Nix Demo oder Link zu kaufen. Und das ist auch nicht das einzige was da als Vollversion rumliegt.


----------



## Pherim (22. August 2013)

Jep, Vollversion vom Addon gibt's legal zum Download. Habe ich zum Glück gefunden, als ich feststellen musste, dass sich die Kaufversion des Addons, das ich mir gerade zur Heft-DVD dazubestellt habe, nicht installieren ließ. Es gibt zwar offenbar auch eine Möglichkeit, das zu tun (In der Registry die Versionsnummer ändern), aber das downloadbare Addon funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Weiß net, ob man den Link hier posten darf, ist aber auf jeden Fall offiziell und legal.


----------



## Unkreativ-3 (22. August 2013)

Ich hab mir am 17. Das Miniabo für die Extended geholt und wollte fragen, ob ich als erste ausgabe die 8/13 (deren Titelblatt bei der werbung gezeigt wurde) oder die 9/13 bekomme ?


----------

